# 707 were you at lets ride



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Just wanted to see who is out here I cruz Fairfield and vallejo all the time never see anyone out here.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I'll be back out this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pachuco81_@Jan 7 2008, 05:49 PM~9633101
> *Just wanted to see who is out here I cruz Fairfield and vallejo all the time never see anyone out here.
> *


DONT BE SCARED COME TO SANTA ROSA, CRUISE ROSELAND AREA :biggrin:


----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

were at in santa rosa and ce 707 were at


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pachuco81_@Jan 10 2008, 05:12 PM~9661128
> *were at in santa rosa and  ce 707 were at
> *


fairfield and vacaville


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Is that yours ill be out sat in Fairfield i think you pass by a couple weeks ago with a white chevy impala behind you was that you in suisun


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 10 2008, 02:09 PM~9659628
> *DONT BE SCARED COME TO SANTA ROSA, CRUISE ROSELAND AREA  :biggrin:
> *


rosa is dead, I will never forget the good ole days though when the market was the shit, and Im talking the thursday night not weds.......


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 11 2008, 11:15 PM~9673430
> *rosa is dead, I will never forget the good ole days though when the market was the shit, and Im talking the thursday night not weds.......
> *


those were the days


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 11 2008, 11:36 PM~9673555
> *those were the days
> *


yup when it would be a parking lot from, mendo ave all the way up sr ave to 4th street taking like an hour to make the loop.


----------



## Greenbiltdan (Oct 25, 2007)

Santa Rosa has been dead for awhile. We still take a stroll on sunny days though, were tryin to bring it back.


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Greenbiltdan_@Jan 12 2008, 07:00 PM~9677882
> *Santa Rosa has been dead for awhile. We still take a stroll on sunny days though, were tryin to bring it back.
> *


NORTHERN STYLE C.C.? :dunno:


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm in Santa Rosa (64 Impala Wagon) Yeah the cruise is pretty much gone and the market isn't what it used to be, but there are enough people with nice rides around here that we could have a good meet / cruise day.


----------



## cut87las (Apr 6, 2007)

I hear that. What we should do is organize a cruise for everybody in the 707 and from where ever they want to come out of to cruise like it was back in the day.


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

I *think* some of the Northern Style C.C. guys showed up at a VW cruise I was at last Friday.
I would have liked to stay a B.S. but I had 3 cars there and the drivers were in a hurry to get home to their families so I had to bounce.

Was that anyone on here??

:dunno:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Jan 21 2008, 08:56 PM~9751315
> *I *think* some of the Northern Style C.C. guys showed up at a VW cruise I was at last Friday.
> I would have liked to stay a B.S. but I had 3 cars there and the drivers were in a hurry to get home to their families so I had to bounce.
> 
> ...


WERE U GUYS AT FOSTERS FREEZE ON SEBASTOPOL ROAD


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

Yep that was us.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

oh shit santa rosa gonna be poppin with lo lo's you guys made it back ok peter


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 12 2008, 12:18 PM~9675538
> *yup when it would be a parking lot from, mendo ave all the way up sr ave to 4th street taking like an hour to make the loop.
> *



man what u know about mendo get or hop on at mcfrugals...thursday nite market all flamed up talkin shit w a turkey leg.... :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

man i miss fairfield and vacaville.....its cold as shit up here in portland, 
i keep sayin im gonna make it back to visit but when i do,
im gonna make sure its a weekend thats got something poppin off, 
north texas was the spot back then .... :0 ...and broadway in sac....... :0 .......
american graffitti cruz in modesto/madera.... :0 ...crest park vallejo..... :0 
the swap meet in napa..... :0 .....man, we used to bbq at a park....think it was in eather in suisun or might have been off east tabor in the field ,...but it would 
be 20 dudes bbq'in and beer drinking with pits and lo lo's and the cops 
would just drive by and keep going.....i miss them days. 
and i miss the 707............ :tears:


----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

So when are all getting together santa rosa vallejo or fairfield


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

Vallejo in the house! :biggrin:


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pachuco81_@Jan 21 2008, 11:09 PM~9753449
> *So when are all getting together santa rosa vallejo or fairfield
> *


Set a date and time. I'll roll out


----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

so guys give me some dates or lets throw a bbq


----------



## cut87las (Apr 6, 2007)

It would be nice to get together at Foster Freeze in Santa Rosa. The First time we all get together might not be the biggest and greatest, but if we keep doing it and post pics on lay it low. Then word will get out and it will get better and better in time.


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

That's how we did it with the VW crowd.

20 cars there last week, not bad for a cold winter night.
In the summer it's much larger.

A Satur*DAY* would probably be be better time to do it.


----------



## cut87las (Apr 6, 2007)

What is the VW crowd? (Volkswagon?)


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cut87las_@Jan 23 2008, 05:55 PM~9766928
> *What is the VW crowd?  (Volkswagon?)
> *


Yeah.
VW's pay my bills and we do a cruise once a month.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## ARAB (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pachuco81_@Jan 7 2008, 04:49 PM~9633101
> *Just wanted to see who is out here I cruz Fairfield and vallejo all the time never see anyone out here.
> *


my ride is in LA gettin done up so im not gonna be crusin fairfield until the summer time
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=386634


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

If any one needs a set up or work done let me know. Also LATIN ROLLERS is down for a BBQ :biggrin:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

SO we doin somethin in rosa?? All gettin together for a cruise sounds good to me, and plus the weather is perfect right now. Who in the santa rosa arean can help out a fellow LIL'er with a set up??


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Mar 2 2008, 03:54 PM~10071613
> *SO we doin somethin in rosa?? All gettin together for a cruise sounds good to me, and plus the weather is perfect right now. Who in the santa rosa arean can help out a fellow LIL'er with a set up??
> *


WHAT YOU NEED HELP WITH?


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

im lookin for just a basic 2 pump set up, new or used but works good


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pachuco81_@Jan 22 2008, 03:00 PM~9756882
> *so guys give me some dates or lets throw a bbq
> *


lets get something going bro you got my number


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

IS THERE A INDIVIDUALS CHAPTER IN SO.CO?


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

Starting in May the Northern Style C.C. is doing a cruise night in Santa Rosa.

Every 1st and 3rd Saturday 5pm - 8pm at El Patio (901 4th St. Santa Rosa)


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Apr 19 2008, 07:32 PM~10456149
> *IS THERE A INDIVIDUALS CHAPTER IN SO.CO?
> *


WTF


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 22 2008, 07:09 PM~10479922
> *WTF
> *


thats what i said at first but i think he means sonoma county


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 22 2008, 07:43 PM~10480258
> *thats what i said at first but i think he means sonoma county
> *


 :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

there is the san jose chapter


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

hows the caprice coming bro?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 22 2008, 07:59 PM~10480477
> *hows the caprice coming bro?
> *


its coming cool you can see it on project rides


----------



## cut87las (Apr 6, 2007)

That I'll be tight Norther Style Will be cruising. Maybe that will inspire other to cruzzzz! :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

this is us out from vallejo 2 vacaville


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

"PROSPECTING FOR INDIVIDUALS" I misunderstood you CE707.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Apr 23 2008, 07:09 PM~10488514
> *"PROSPECTING FOR INDIVIDUALS" I misunderstood you CE707.
> *


how come


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Its about time something happens in Santa Rosa. Its been dead for a while.......


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Since some of the people on here were from Santa Rosa, I thought you were from around here, then the prospectin for individuals on your post... Made me think You were With Individuals C.C, not realizing what it is, any how it just threw me off. all good though!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah its for the san jose chapter


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

cool, you got clean rides!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Apr 23 2008, 07:27 PM~10488715
> *cool, you got clean rides!
> *


 :biggrin: they do Im still working on mine


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

that caprice classic looks clean, keep up the good work!


----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

anyone going out next week for 5 de mayo and were

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Apr 23 2008, 07:39 PM~10488849
> *that caprice classic looks clean, keep up the good work!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## towncarlolo (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## towncarlolo (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pachuco81_@Apr 23 2008, 07:40 PM~10488865
> *anyone going out next week for 5 de mayo and were
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


X2 :dunno:


----------



## towncarlolo (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Jan 22 2008, 01:02 AM~9753670
> *Vallejo in the house! :biggrin:
> *


Car is looking GOOOD :biggrin:


----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

any one doing anything this week


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

not sure yet


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## towncarlolo (Nov 23, 2007)

Anybody putting together a SOLANO COUNTY CRUISE for this weeeknd? :dunno:


----------



## plynhrd (May 31, 2007)

whats up 707

howz it goin ce707 what you been up to man


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows (Jul 24, 2004)

damn how am i guna be the last person to find this topic. since i aint ridin :angry: atleast the homies from the FlatZ is :biggrin: im always dwn for sometin to go dwn out here. shit even if i have to have a hop in my court by my house. uffin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Apr 28 2008, 10:26 PM~10528604
> *whats up 707
> 
> howz it goin ce707 what you been up to man
> *


it been a long time bro hows everthing I've been working on my car thats about it


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nor. cali-lowlows_@Apr 28 2008, 10:31 PM~10528678
> *damn how am i guna be the last person to find this topic. since i aint ridin :angry:  atleast the homies from the FlatZ is :biggrin:  im always dwn for sometin to go dwn out here. shit even if i have to have a hop in my court by my house.  uffin:
> *


sounds good to me bro


----------



## plynhrd (May 31, 2007)

shit man i havent been able to do shit to my car man im still workin 2 jobs everyday all day u know


----------



## plynhrd (May 31, 2007)

pic from 2 weeks ago me and my boys 64


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Apr 30 2008, 08:03 PM~10546682
> *pic from 2 weeks ago me and my boys 64
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

clean four and trey......


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Apr 30 2008, 09:03 PM~10546682
> *pic from 2 weeks ago me and my boys 64
> 
> 
> ...


What city are these cars from?? Nice and clean... very nice cars!! This one is coming out of Vacaville soon... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plynhrd (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@May 6 2008, 05:49 PM~10592759
> *What city are these cars from?? Nice and clean... very nice cars!! This one is coming out of Vacaville soon... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i got the 63 out of fairfield and my boy gots the 64 out of vacaville


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

superclean bowtie!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@May 6 2008, 05:49 PM~10592759
> *What city are these cars from?? Nice and clean... very nice cars!! This one is coming out of Vacaville soon... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I already see that car on the cover of LRM its bad ass homie :thumbsup:


----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Any one intrested in throwing a bbq in napa at kennedy park theirs enough parking and room to play, after that hit the streets. Im saying napa its in the middle of santa rosa and fairfield vacaville vallejo


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pachuco81_@May 7 2008, 06:33 PM~10603258
> *Any one intrested in throwing a bbq  in napa at kennedy park  theirs enough parking and room to play, after that hit the streets. Im saying napa its in the middle of santa rosa and fairfield vacaville vallejo
> *


when bro? give me a call some time bro I will roll by


----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

IM TRYING TO GET LIKE 50 CAR'S DEEP AT KENNEDY PARK JUST SEEING WHO'S DOWN WOULD BE NICE TO SEE SANTA ROSA OUT HERE WITH US IT'S BEENA LONG TIME SINCE I SEEN CAR CLUBS GET TOGETHER AND SOLO RIDERS SO WILL SEE HOW MANY PEOPLE WE CAN GET TO GO OUT THEIR AND THEN WILL HIT THE STREETS JEFFERSON LINCOLN SOSCAL


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

I would be down for that, my car is getting some work done. For what ever reason
there is not much going on right now in Santa Rosa. I heard that a club is starting a cruise night thru the summer starting may, twice a month on the first and third saturdays. a lot of people have lolos here, bombs, minis, vw's, etc but I guess the will to come out and kick back isnt in every one.......


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pachuco81_@May 7 2008, 09:11 PM~10604805
> *IM TRYING TO GET LIKE 50 CAR'S DEEP  AT KENNEDY PARK  JUST SEEING WHO'S DOWN WOULD BE NICE TO SEE SANTA ROSA OUT HERE WITH US IT'S BEENA LONG TIME SINCE I SEEN CAR CLUBS GET TOGETHER AND SOLO RIDERS SO WILL SEE HOW MANY PEOPLE WE CAN GET TO GO OUT THEIR AND THEN WILL HIT  THE STREETS JEFFERSON LINCOLN SOSCAL
> *


cops are trip hard in napa though


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@May 8 2008, 01:41 PM~10609426
> *I would be down for that, my car is getting some work done. For what ever reason
> there is not much going on right now in Santa Rosa. I heard that a club is starting a cruise night thru the summer starting may, twice a month on the first and third saturdays. a lot of people have lolos here, bombs, minis, vw's, etc but I guess the will to come out and kick back isnt in every one.......
> *


The first cruise was last Friday.
Nice turn out.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@May 9 2008, 12:50 PM~10617359
> *The first cruise was last Friday.
> Nice turn out.
> *


whens the next one?


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 9 2008, 08:48 PM~10620556
> *whens the next one?
> *


Next Saturday (17th)
They are the 1st and 3rd Saturdays...
In my previous post I said last Friday, my bad.
Usually starting around 5 or 6 at the El Patio on 4th street in Santa Rosa,


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

thats cool, Ill probably be out there then, even with out switches! :biggrin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

My post fom yesterday got at least a couple of responses. hopefully more people to ride as well..........


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

trying to get out and cruz today so just get at me


----------



## towncarlolo (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 10 2008, 01:54 PM~10623924
> *trying to get out and cruz today so just get at me
> *


Sounds good to me :biggrin: Let me know when and where :dunno:


----------



## davidm63 (Mar 16, 2004)

Its about time we get santa rosa popping again, Idoubt it'll ever be like the thursday night markets but it should be cool......We should all try to throw a BBq...
.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by davidm63_@May 11 2008, 03:08 PM~10629830
> *Its about time we get santa rosa popping again,  Idoubt it'll ever be like the thursday night markets but it should be cool......We should all try to throw a BBq...
> .
> *


people are coming out on saturday 17th at el patio on 4th St. around 6 or seven
by the way clean 63'....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by towncarlolo_@May 10 2008, 04:44 PM~10624736
> *Sounds good to me :biggrin: Let me know when and where :dunno:
> *


 you should have came out bro we will get together soon bro we got out and cruzed fairfield and vacaville for about 4 hours


----------



## towncarlolo (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 11 2008, 05:09 PM~10630466
> *you  should have came out bro we will get together soon bro we got out and cruzed fairfield and vacaville for about 4 hours
> *


I was going to but, then I got derailed helping a friend get a ride he wanted. So hopefully next time you guys decide to do it again give me a call :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by davidm63_@May 11 2008, 03:08 PM~10629830
> *Its about time we get santa rosa popping again,  Idoubt it'll ever be like the thursday night markets but it should be cool......We should all try to throw a BBq...
> .
> *


yup 94, 95, 96 those were the days. we would come up from marin and cruise thursday friday and usually alittle on saturday


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

MY Car stays out in the 707


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 11 2008, 09:55 PM~10632364
> *MY Car stays out in the 707
> *


so when are you going to come out and ride bro :biggrin:


----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

whos going to san fransico show on the 18th, im leaving from vallejo at 7:00am to the show any one going let me know we can all ride up their


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sorry bro FUCK STREETLOW


----------



## towncarlolo (Nov 23, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

It's ok let it all out ce707 we are here to help now what happen?with Street Low :tears: hno: :yessad: :nosad: :yes:


----------



## towncarlolo (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pachuco81_@May 13 2008, 07:51 PM~10649172
> *It's ok let it  all out ce707 we are here to help now what happen?with Street Low :tears:  hno:  :yessad:  :nosad:  :yes:
> *


Hey THANKS for the AYUDA today


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pachuco81_@May 13 2008, 07:51 PM~10649172
> *It's ok let it  all out ce707 we are here to help now what happen?with Street Low :tears:  hno:  :yessad:  :nosad:  :yes:
> *


the are just as bad as lowrider shows now they are all about the money I helped them out before and they did not back me when they said they would


----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

OK just wanted see what happen with them


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 11 2008, 05:09 PM~10630466
> *you  should have came out bro we will get together soon bro we got out and cruzed fairfield and vacaville for about 4 hours
> *


should of called me. i was out ridin around vacaville sunday


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I did't go out sunday but I will for sure next time


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 14 2008, 07:36 PM~10657472
> *I did't go out sunday but I will for sure next time
> *


me and jose tryin to cruise tommorow night.


----------



## towncarlolo (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@May 15 2008, 05:58 PM~10665082
> *me and jose tryin to cruise tommorow night.
> *


WHAT UP Chris :biggrin: I'm down with it  Give this OLD BASTARD a ring when you getting together


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by towncarlolo_@May 15 2008, 08:45 PM~10666441
> *WHAT UP Chris :biggrin:  I'm down with it  Give this OLD BASTARD a ring when you getting together
> *


fosho


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

people cruzin tomorrow in S.R


----------



## towncarlolo (Nov 23, 2007)

It was cool cruising with all yall  Let's do it again :biggrin:


----------



## towncarlolo (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pachuco81_@May 14 2008, 06:54 PM~10657165
> *OK just wanted see what happen with them
> *


WTF  :dunno: Tried calling you to let you know about the cruise, but TU TELOFONO IS NO GOOD HOMIE :uh: CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW :biggrin:


----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry my friends i had company over last night 90 degrees + Beer+pool i had to stay any one have any pics from last night


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pachuco81_@May 17 2008, 09:00 AM~10676375
> *Sorry my friends i had company over last night 90 degrees + Beer+pool i had to stay  any one have any pics from last night
> *


pics taken with crap ass camera phone


----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

dam i should of gone with you guys . so who is going tommorow we should ride if you guys go im leaving at 7:00am


----------



## towncarlolo (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pachuco81_@May 17 2008, 06:12 PM~10678218
> *dam i should of gone with you guys . so who is going tommorow we should ride if you guys go  im leaving at 7:00am
> *


Let's see $60 in gas to get there and back. $40.00 to get in. $8 in bridge tolls. Rough estimate $130.00 including what I buy to eat and drink. Not having to get SUNBURNED one more time, PRICELESS :biggrin: I'll sit this one out  Just got back from the Vallejo show. I look like a TOMATO :angry: I can't do 2 days straight of this crap :0 Have fun


----------



## towncarlolo (Nov 23, 2007)

Pics from last nights cruise :biggrin: Which I must say was 
































A pic from the Vallejo show :cheesy: Quite a few lolo's in the HEEZY


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## towncarlolo (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 19 2008, 10:24 PM~10693404
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: When is the next CRUISE :dunno: Got a few guys that are interested in joining the FESTIVITIES :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by towncarlolo_@May 21 2008, 05:31 PM~10707086
> *:wave: When is the next CRUISE :dunno: Got a few guys that are interested in joining the FESTIVITIES :biggrin:
> *


when u yell at people nicely. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## towncarlolo (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@May 21 2008, 05:34 PM~10707107
> *when u yell at people nicely. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :werd: :yes:


----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

you lost me on that one guys      :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by towncarlolo_@May 21 2008, 05:31 PM~10707086
> *:wave: When is the next CRUISE :dunno: Got a few guys that are interested in joining the FESTIVITIES :biggrin:
> *


bring your lincoln next time


----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

I herd that lincoln cant do nothing? Thats what i herd i think you should bring it out and prove me wrong. :biggrin: just messing with u bring it out. i will be out this time with you guys


----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

I herd that lincoln cant do nothing? Thats what i herd i think you should bring it out and prove me wrong. :biggrin: just messing with u bring it out. i will be out this time with you guys


----------



## towncarlolo (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pachuco81_@May 21 2008, 10:29 PM~10709985
> *I herd that lincoln cant do nothing? Thats what i herd i think you should bring it out and prove me wrong.  :biggrin:  just messing with u bring it out. i will  be out this time with you guys
> *


HATERS DON'T WASTE YOUR TIME :twak: :buttkick: 'CUASE WHATEVER YOU SAY :barf: I'M STILL GONNA SHINE uffin: :wave: FOSHO


----------



## towncarlolo (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pachuco81_@May 21 2008, 08:54 PM~10709208
> *you lost me on that one guys           :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Don't worry :uh: I'll get you a GPS :biggrin: Also read your PM'S


----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

any one need a 5th wheel i had 2 people allready flaked on me and i need the cash 250 or best offer im in fairfield please let you friend know thank s guys see you friday for sure 




























this would look good on that town car that hit's back bumber


----------



## towncarlolo (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pachuco81_@May 22 2008, 07:59 PM~10716393
> *any one need a 5th wheel  i had 2 people allready flaked on me  and i  need the cash 250 or best offer im in fairfield please let you friend know thank s guys see you friday for sure
> this would look good on that town car that hit's back bumber
> *


I might be tempted if the PRICE IS RIGHT :biggrin: You know I'm a VIP at the 99 CENT STORE  AND YOU KNOW THIS MAYNE  DONT HATE :0


----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

99 cents X 250 sounds good free on delivery just for you :biggrin:


----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

so are we getting together every one tommorow to cruise let me know


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pachuco81_@May 22 2008, 11:42 PM~10718346
> *so are we getting together every one  tommorow to cruise let me know
> *


thanks again for letting me use your ride bro I owe you big time


----------



## spookybonus (Mar 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## cut87las (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey is that fifth wheel still for sale. I would be interested.


----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

i sold it but i have 2 more coming in ill send pics when i get them


----------



## towncarlolo (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pachuco81_@May 27 2008, 08:31 PM~10750047
> *i sold it but i  have 2 more coming in ill send pics when i get them
> *


So when we gonna install MINE :dunno: Let a HOMIE know :biggrin:


----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Let me get some time in the mean while lets try to get a rim or buy a new own but i would try to get a used one new will run about $110.00 with adapter and know off


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cut87las (Apr 6, 2007)

Cool let me know. I'm looking to install one on my ride.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cut87las_@May 28 2008, 05:18 PM~10756993
> *Cool let me know. I'm looking to install one on my ride.
> *


LET ME KNOW IF YOURE DOING anything to thebody/belly im off the next three days


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 2 2008, 08:54 PM~10783500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CE what's up homie thanks for posting some fliccs of the ride.... Got a dude comin' through tom. to dial in the carbeurator....then you'll see me out there!!!! Stop by anytime homie, got some cold ones in the fridg... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Jun 3 2008, 12:02 AM~10785303
> *CE what's up homie thanks for posting some fliccs of the ride.... Got a dude comin' through tom. to dial in the carbeurator....then you'll see me out there!!!! Stop by anytime homie, got some cold ones in the fridg... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


did you say cold ones Im there :biggrin:


----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

BBQ BBQ BBBQ BBQ BBQ whats up every one this goes out to every one AROUND HEAR SET THE DATE AND LET DO THIS


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pachuco81_@Jun 3 2008, 11:03 PM~10793987
> *BBQ BBQ BBBQ BBQ BBQ whats up every one this goes out to every one AROUND HEAR SET THE DATE AND LET DO THIS
> *


sup bro how are you doing I called you to see what was up we need to get together and set the date for it


----------



## towncarlolo (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pachuco81_@Jun 3 2008, 11:03 PM~10793987
> *BBQ BBQ BBBQ BBQ BBQ whats up every one this goes out to every one AROUND HEAR SET THE DATE AND LET DO THIS
> *


First of all, I know that the earthquake that I felt last night is someway your fault :0 I imagine you fell off the dining room chair or something :dunno: And here we go again discussing food :ugh: THE INSANITY NEEDS TO STOP hno: :roflmao: :rofl: Anyway I'M THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 2 2008, 07:54 PM~10783500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT 63 IS BAD ASS


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

how is going to sac show this weekend


----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

may be for the cruise low on funds


----------



## towncarlolo (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pachuco81_@Jun 5 2008, 10:10 PM~10810367
> *may be for the cruise low on funds
> *


XXXXXXXX2 :banghead: :tears: :nosad:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

you guys should have came out to sac yesterday


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

you guys should have came out to sac yesterday


----------



## towncarlolo (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 9 2008, 11:56 AM~10830475
> *you guys should have came out to sac yesterday
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

whats going on bro


----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

eric do you have a muliti charger i can barrow


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pachuco81_@Jun 9 2008, 10:11 PM~10835435
> *eric do you have a muliti charger  i can barrow
> *


call me when you can bro


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jun 4 2008, 07:07 PM~10800208
> *THAT 63 IS BAD ASS
> *


You know how we do it out here in Vacaville!!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

the best kept secrets are out of vacaville


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 10 2008, 06:24 PM~10841223
> *the best kept secrets are out of vacaville
> *


 :yes: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

wheres everyone been


----------



## towncarlolo (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 15 2008, 11:05 PM~10877639
> *wheres everyone been
> *


 :wave:


----------



## spookybonus (Mar 20, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

so i extend the trailing arms in the back i have a big lock up 2inch extention all i need is the spring and im good to go

eric you still going to the show in woodland to hop


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

not street low but at the woodland show in september I will how does your car drive with the extended trailing arms


----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

not yet but i will sunday after noon , any one have a multi charge that i can barrown or rent from them let me know


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I have a little charger will ask my boy to see if you can borrow his I tryed to call you bro but your phone is off all the time


----------



## cut87las (Apr 6, 2007)

So what up anybody putting out some rides on the streets or what. If anybody needs some trunk work in Santa Rosa or anywhere. Let me know I got all the tools and need money. I work out of my garage and I give great prices. I'll post some pics if anybody is interested.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

:biggrin: DUDE, YOU SHOULD PROBABLY POST SOME FLICKS ANYWAYS SO PEOPLE SEE YOUR WORK, IF YOU POST IT THEY WILL COME :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by cut87las_@Jun 18 2008, 06:48 PM~10900975
> *So what up anybody putting out some rides on the streets or what. If anybody needs some trunk work in Santa Rosa or anywhere. Let me know I got all the tools and need money. I work out of my garage and I give great prices. I'll post some pics if anybody is interested.
> *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pachuco81_@Jun 17 2008, 11:23 PM~10894764
> *not yet but i will sunday after noon , any one have a multi charge that i can barrown or rent from them  let me know
> *


a bro I when by your house today but I did not see your car out there I brought the box over with a new pumphead


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 2 2008, 07:54 PM~10783500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK ASS TREY


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by davidm63_@May 11 2008, 03:08 PM~10629830
> *Its about time we get santa rosa popping again,  Idoubt it'll ever be like the thursday night markets but it should be cool......We should all try to throw a BBq...
> .
> *


That sounds like a great Idea... I know we could count on some members from our other chapters to come out for a BBQ  
I've seen a few cars out on Sat and Sun, I am tempted to take the cutty out there and HOP :biggrin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TAT2CUTTYCHIK_@Jun 23 2008, 10:30 AM~10931798
> *That sounds like a great Idea... I know we could count on some members from our other chapters to come out for a BBQ
> I've seen a few cars out on Sat and Sun, I am tempted to take the cutty out there and HOP :biggrin:
> *


HOW LONG HAS YOUR CLUB BEEN AROUND HERE? NEVER HEARD OF YOU DUDES


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jun 23 2008, 12:05 PM~10932511
> *HOW LONG HAS YOUR CLUB BEEN AROUND HERE? NEVER HEARD OF YOU DUDES
> *


Well, I've been in INSPIRATIONS for about 4 years, I started out in the Frisco chapter. I was also the first woman member of the club :biggrin: When I moved up here to Santa Rosa a few years ago I got their blessing to start the North Bay chapter. My husband and I have 2 hoppers, He has a red Mazda truck and I have a 87 Cutlass.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TAT2CUTTYCHIK_@Jun 23 2008, 02:41 PM~10933814
> *Well, I've been in INSPIRATIONS for about 4 years, I started out in the Frisco chapter. I was also the first woman member of the club :biggrin: When I moved up here to Santa Rosa a few years ago I got their blessing to start the North Bay chapter.  My husband and I have 2 hoppers, He has a red Mazda truck and I have a 87 Cutlass.
> *


I SEEN THAT RED MAZDA ON A TRAILER A WHILE BACK, I WAS WONDERNG WHO THAT WAS. ANYHOW, I ROLL WITH CHICANO C.C IN SANTA ROSA TOO. THOSE CARS YOU SEEN OVER THE WEEKEND COME OUT EVERY 1ST AND 3RD SATURDAYS OF THE MONTH......


----------



## Greenbiltdan (Oct 25, 2007)

Nef used to deliver packages to my stereo shop. His red mazda does tha Dam thang all day every day. Tell him Dan Green from The old Twilight Zone Kustoms says whats up.


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Greenbiltdan_@Jun 23 2008, 11:32 PM~10938026
> *Nef used to deliver packages to my stereo shop. His red mazda does tha Dam thang all day every day. Tell him Dan Green from The old Twilight Zone Kustoms says whats up.
> *


I will tell him  

I sold my 66 Impala Wagon to one of your fellow club members... How is it coming along? I heard you guys had big plans for it :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: WELL ITS GOOD TO SEE LOWS IN THE 707 AND NOT JUST GARBAGE 2-TONE SCRAPERS WITH THE LOGO PAINT


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 24 2008, 10:08 AM~10939860
> *:uh: WELL ITS GOOD TO SEE LOWS IN THE 707 AND NOT JUST GARBAGE 2-TONE SCRAPERS WITH THE LOGO PAINT
> *


 :uh: :uh: THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT...... 93" BIG BODY, 87'LS BOTH GETTING DONE UP :biggrin:


----------



## Greenbiltdan (Oct 25, 2007)

I sold my 66 Impala Wagon to one of your fellow club members... How is it coming along? I heard you guys had big plans for it 



That was your 66 wagon? That thing is clean. Marty bought it and slapped some wheels on it. I think were gonna juice it in a couple months when moneys not tight and I got some time.


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Greenbiltdan_@Jun 24 2008, 07:18 PM~10943728
> *I sold my 66 Impala Wagon to one of your fellow club members... How is it coming along? I heard you guys had big plans for it
> That was your 66 wagon? That thing is clean. Marty bought it and slapped some wheels on it. I think were gonna juice it in a couple months when moneys not tight and I got some time.
> *


Yup... It sure was. I'm glad Marty is doing something with it. I have too many cars, Nef made me sell 2 of them  Oh well, I'll get another wagon in the future.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jun 24 2008, 10:43 AM~10940168
> *:uh:  :uh: THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT...... 93" BIG BODY, 87'LS BOTH GETTING DONE UP :biggrin:
> *


  COOL...BACK IN THE DAY THE BAY WAS ALL ABOUT THE VOGUES AND D'S...NOWADAYS FOOLS RIDIN AROUND LIKE ITS LIL JOHN'S BIRTHDAY OR SUMN :uh:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 24 2008, 09:28 PM~10944925
> * COOL...BACK IN THE DAY THE BAY WAS ALL ABOUT THE VOGUES AND D'S...NOWADAYS FOOLS RIDIN AROUND LIKE ITS LIL JOHN'S BIRTHDAY OR SUMN :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: YEEEEYAAHHH! i'M GOING WITH WHAT I KNOW: CUSTOM PAINT 13'S, 14'S, CLEAN WHITE WALLS, AND A TRUNK FULL OF BATTERIES


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TAT2CUTTYCHIK_@Jun 23 2008, 10:30 AM~10931798
> *That sounds like a great Idea... I know we could count on some members from our other chapters to come out for a BBQ
> I've seen a few cars out on Sat and Sun, I am tempted to take the cutty out there and HOP :biggrin:
> *


HOW DEEP ARE YOU GUYS HERE IN YOUR NORTH BAY CHAPTER


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TAT2CUTTYCHIK_@Jun 24 2008, 08:54 PM~10944605
> *Yup... It sure was.  I'm glad Marty is doing something with it. I have too many cars, Nef made me sell 2 of them   Oh well, I'll get another wagon in the future.
> *


was that your car I seen on the lowrider scene


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 25 2008, 01:30 PM~10949479
> *was that your car I seen on the lowrider scene
> *


Yup it sure was :biggrin: They used it to shoot a tech video when it was at Sergios. 

How is the Caprice coming along? You going out to Woodland?


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jun 25 2008, 12:34 PM~10949037
> *HOW DEEP ARE YOU GUYS HERE IN YOUR NORTH BAY CHAPTER
> *


Honestly right now It's just me and my husband. But we are always looking for new members.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TAT2CUTTYCHIK_@Jun 25 2008, 06:16 PM~10951360
> *Honestly right now It's just me and my husband. But we are always looking for new members.
> *


what is required and all that to join in  , just curious......


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TAT2CUTTYCHIK_@Jun 25 2008, 06:08 PM~10951315
> *Yup it sure was :biggrin:   They used it to shoot a tech video when it was at Sergios.
> 
> How is the Caprice coming along?  You going out to Woodland?
> *


it comming out cool just money has been hard right now Ive been gas hopping everyday though :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 65chevyridah, *plynhrd*
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

This is my Lac, first timer on laying tha tape on the roof, my cousin and I sprayed it, whatchu dudes think?







8.tinypic.com/315xrw







inypic.com/5wmd61.j







pg[/IMG]6.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

and for that matter first time trying to post pics. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

l1n5.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

the car looks good bro


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Its a work in progress, experimenting with my own stuff.....


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

car looks good, who did the striping n leafing?


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TAT2CUTTYCHIK_@Jun 25 2008, 07:16 PM~10951360
> *Honestly right now It's just me and my husband. But we are always looking for new members.
> *


 SO pm me with some info on your club, i been lookin to join a cc i know a few members from northern style but wasnt sure on joining.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Jun 27 2008, 06:26 PM~10966605
> *car looks good, who did the striping n leafing?
> *


MY DOGGIE JOE DID THAT, HE DOES GOOD WORK, BETTER THAN WHATS ON MY LAC.


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jun 27 2008, 07:47 PM~10966699
> *MY DOGGIE JOE DID THAT, HE DOES GOOD WORK, BETTER THAN WHATS ON MY LAC.
> *


 patterns look good, ur first time? only reason i ask is i can see some tape lines n stuff. Not putin dwn ur work at all or anything like that i was just curious. Where u spray at? if anyone from sonoma county needs some help doin body n paint pm me. I work at an auto body n im always willin to help with custom work


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Jun 27 2008, 08:42 PM~10967300
> *patterns look good, ur first time? only reason i ask is i can see some tape lines n stuff. Not putin dwn ur work at all or anything like that i was just curious. Where u spray at? if anyone from sonoma county needs some help doin body n paint pm me. I work at an auto body n im always willin to help with custom work
> *


 yeah man! first time on those patterns, also there was some buweiser involved :biggrin: :biggrin: me and my cousin did that in my garage, not to be a dick to my cousin, but the tape marks were in an area he masked :biggrin:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

Looks good for first time, u planing on leaving the car the way it is or changing it up or adding more to it??


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Jun 28 2008, 04:19 PM~10971064
> *Looks good for first time, u planing on leaving the car the way it is or changing it up or adding more to it??
> *


MAY OR MAY NOT, BUT I WAS THINKING OF PATTERNING OUT THE SIDES, AND FOR SURE HAVING MY BOY FINISH THE STRIPING/LEAFING ON THE SIDES, CURRENTLY ANOTHER HOMEBOY OF MINE IS RE-WORKING THE HYDRAULICS. HE HAS POSTED SOME STUFF ON HERE BEFORE HE GOES BY CUT87LAS. HE DOES GOOD WORK


----------



## cut87las (Apr 6, 2007)

Dam what a sweet ranfla. You got to finish juicing your ride.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cut87las_@Jun 29 2008, 08:39 PM~10977039
> *Dam what a sweet ranfla. You got to finish juicing your ride.
> *


im sure one of these days we'll get aroud to it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jun 29 2008, 09:28 PM~10977471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


woodland?


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jun 29 2008, 09:38 PM~10977566
> *woodland?
> *


yup :yes: :yes:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

HOW WAS IT????


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jun 30 2008, 06:21 PM~10984227
> *HOW WAS IT????
> *


it was koo, towards the end during the too short concert fights started breakin out all over 4 fights were goin on at the same time. fools was fightin in between the cars a truck got a big ass dent and i heard someones windsheild got busted. but it was koo alot beezys out there.


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

Finally on the Road.... Got the carb dialed in now, we ready!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jun 30 2008, 06:35 PM~10984325
> *it was koo, towards the end during the too short concert fights started breakin out all over 4 fights were goin on at the same time. fools was fightin in between the cars a truck got a big ass dent and i heard someones windsheild got busted. but it was koo alot beezys out there.
> *


beezyez are always cool eye candy, but knuckleheads kill it for the fun of riding, que no!


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Jun 30 2008, 09:45 PM~10986154
> *Finally on the Road.... Got the carb dialed in now, we ready!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


F-N SWEET ASS TREY! DIG THE ROOF! ALL AROUND CLEAN ASS RIDE.....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Jun 30 2008, 09:45 PM~10986154
> *Finally on the Road.... Got the carb dialed in now, we ready!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I rolled by your house on sunday bro but your garage was shut maybe next time :biggrin:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

THAT IS A BAD ASS TREY......U NEED ANY TUBE OR FITTINGS STOP BY HOSE&FITINGS ETC. 1811 ENTERPRISE BLVD. W SACRAMENTO 916-372-3888


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Jul 1 2008, 05:50 PM~10991814
> *THAT IS A BAD ASS TREY......U NEED ANY TUBE OR FITTINGS STOP BY    HOSE&FITINGS ETC.    1811 ENTERPRISE BLVD. W SACRAMENTO 916-372-3888
> *


Yeah I got some stuff from you guys before, man you guys hooked it up nice last time I was in there... Originally you guys bent my return lines but we changed it up a lil bit...   I'll hit you up soon, need some 1/2" stainless tubing and some tube nuts and sleeves... were doing another setup soon 4 pumps and 3 squares all chrome and hard lines...Are you the homie that helped me with my pumps???


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## towncarlolo (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jul 3 2008, 06:00 PM~11008571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jul 3 2008, 06:00 PM~11008571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I need to charge my batterys :biggrin: thanks for posting


----------



## plynhrd (May 31, 2007)

your back whats up eric how was the trip


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*WE INVITE ALL OUR LOWRIDER FRIENDS AND FAMILIES TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL BLVD KINGS CAR CLUB BBQ PICNIC..............
*


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Jul 9 2008, 06:20 PM~11050180
> *your back whats up eric how was the trip
> *


good I had a blast but it was a long weekend


----------



## plynhrd (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 10 2008, 12:44 PM~11056599
> *good I had a blast but it was a long weekend
> *


you got pics


----------



## cut87las (Apr 6, 2007)

The Spot you got some pictures of your work. What do you specialize in?


----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

cruise night again in vallejo 7:00pm dairy queen hope to see some of you their this sat 07-12-08 spring rd


----------



## plynhrd (May 31, 2007)

so i had to work and didnt make it out to dairy queen any pics how was the turn out


----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

im waiting for them also go under car clubs and they said they would post them under solano cc


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Jul 10 2008, 04:46 PM~11058779
> *you got pics
> *


yeah I will post as soon as I can


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 13 2008, 04:30 PM~11078537
> *yeah I will post as soon as I can
> *


whats up CE 707, GOT A QUESTION, IS THE INDIVIDUALS CHAPTER A 707 OR ARE YOU WITH ANOTHER CHAPTER?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jul 13 2008, 07:35 PM~11079706
> *whats up CE 707, GOT A QUESTION, IS THE INDIVIDUALS CHAPTER A 707 OR ARE YOU WITH ANOTHER CHAPTER?
> *


Im with the san jose chapter


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

here are some pics from the club picnic hope you like


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

nice pix


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks bro


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

NICE PICS MAN! GOOD TURN OUT TOO!YOU THINKING ABOUT STARTING YOUR OWN CHAPTER?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jul 14 2008, 04:06 PM~11086593
> *NICE PICS MAN!  GOOD TURN OUT TOO!YOU THINKING ABOUT STARTING YOUR OWN CHAPTER?
> *


 thanks bro what makes you say that?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

because like 4-5 years ago I was talking on line to this guy named nacho from the L.A chapter about starting a chapter up here. He layd down the rules etc.. and he said to me that some guys in Sonoma were looking into doing the same, to make the story short I was looking into starting/ joining a chapter but the people I knew at the time never came tru, and I never met the people from sonoma so I was just curious if they were finally doing that up here, thats all


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jul 15 2008, 11:57 AM~11094183
> *because like 4-5 years ago I was talking on line to this guy named nacho from the L.A chapter about starting a chapter up here. He layd down the rules etc.. and he said to me that some guys in Sonoma were looking into doing the same, to make the story short I was looking into starting/ joining a chapter but the people I knew at the time never came tru, and I never met the people from sonoma so I was just curious if they were finally doing that up here, thats all
> *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jul 15 2008, 11:57 AM~11094183
> *because like 4-5 years ago I was talking on line to this guy named nacho from the L.A chapter about starting a chapter up here. He layd down the rules etc.. and he said to me that some guys in Sonoma were looking into doing the same, to make the story short I was looking into starting/ joining a chapter but the people I knew at the time never came tru, and I never met the people from sonoma so I was just curious if they were finally doing that up here, thats all
> *


the guys from the LA chapter are cool as fuck but Im not sure there will be a chapter in the 707 if there is it will be a long time before it can happens there is guys all the way from sac that are in the san jo chapter  got pics of your car


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

THIS IS IT, I AM ALSO STARTING TO WORK ON A 87 MONTE LS, HOPING FOR BETTER OVERALL RESULTS ON THAT ONE :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jun 26 2008, 07:19 PM~10959617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jul 15 2008, 02:50 PM~11095486
> *THIS IS IT, I AM ALSO STARTING TO WORK ON A 87 MONTE LS, HOPING FOR BETTER OVERALL RESULTS ON THAT ONE :biggrin:
> *


thats tight bro


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 16 2008, 02:13 PM~11104441
> *thats tight bro
> *


HOPE TO SEE IT HOP SOON BRO ,


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks dudes!:biggrin: i meant overall build results....hopefully hops too


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jul 16 2008, 02:49 PM~11104824
> *thanks dudes!:biggrin: i meant overall build results....hopefully hops too
> *


thats shit would look good out there with an "I" plaque in the back :biggrin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 20 2008, 03:51 AM~11131044
> *thats shit would look good out there with an "I" plaque in the back :biggrin:
> *


how often are the club meetings? I would not mind going, what kind of rules to join I would assume there is some type of probation period ....


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqBW1pdqyI4#
CHECK THIS FUNNY SHIT OUT......


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jul 20 2008, 08:07 AM~11131578
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqBW1pdqyI4#
> CHECK THIS FUNNY SHIT OUT......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i thought those were your homeboys aren't they from chicano club de caros chingones? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jul 20 2008, 01:16 PM~11132910
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: i thought those were your homeboys aren't they from chicano club de caros chingones?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HA! YOURE FUNNY MAN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jul 20 2008, 09:01 AM~11131555
> *how often are the club meetings? I would not mind going, what kind of rules to join I would assume there is some type of probation period ....
> *


Ill PM you my number


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 20 2008, 06:46 PM~11134532
> *Ill PM you my number
> *


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jul 28 2008, 08:03 PM~11201508
> *
> *


SUP HOMIE GO CHECK OUT THE SOLANO COUNTY CAR CLUBS PAGE IN THE CAR CLUBS SECTION SEE HOW WE DO IT OUT HERE IN THE 707. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

YEAH, OFF THE HINGES! AS SOON AS MY CAR IS PRESENTABLE i LL HEAD OUT THER ONE OF THESE WEEKENDS


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jul 30 2008, 07:34 AM~11213971
> *YEAH, OFF THE HINGES! AS SOON AS MY CAR IS PRESENTABLE i LL HEAD OUT THER ONE OF THESE WEEKENDS
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jul 29 2008, 03:33 PM~11208568
> *SUP HOMIE GO CHECK OUT THE SOLANO COUNTY CAR CLUBS PAGE IN THE CAR CLUBS SECTION SEE HOW WE DO IT OUT HERE IN THE 707. :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


whats crackin bro


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 1 2008, 10:23 PM~11239393
> *whats crackin bro
> *


same ole shit, just different toilet. :biggrin: 
nah jus been chillin


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Aug 11 2008, 10:28 AM~11314810
> *
> *


is that your crew thats been posting on sebastopol rd?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 11 2008, 01:52 PM~11315982
> *is that your crew thats been posting on sebastopol rd?
> *


no, right now I kinda ride solo...... :biggrin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

most of my boys rides are currently under const. so we dont really roll or anything.......


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Aug 11 2008, 01:49 PM~11316507
> *no, right now I kinda ride solo...... :biggrin:
> *


 you know those guys


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Aug 11 2008, 02:56 PM~11316590
> *most of my boys rides are currently under const. so we dont really roll or anything.......
> *


including mines.... :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

pics where taken CE4LIFE
































































































[/quote]


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> you know those guys
> [/quot
> NO CLUE..... WHAT TYPES OF RIDES??? THEY CLEAN?


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

just got bord so heres something








[/quote]


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> just got bord so heres something


[/quote]
where was that at?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

last year at the lolistics show


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 17 2008, 01:08 PM~11365391
> *ttt
> *


WHATUP MAIN!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nothin much bro how about you


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

chillin' how's that swangin ass bowtie lolo of yours.....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Aug 20 2008, 04:34 PM~11395993
> *chillin' how's that swangin ass bowtie lolo of yours.....
> *


its cool just trying to have it out soon  how about your car


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

just parked for now, I got a lot of room for inprovements, you know how that goes
I gotta save up some cabbage for hydraulic upgrades and toones :biggrin:


----------



## Greenbiltdan (Oct 25, 2007)

Northern Style Cruise-In @ El-Patio restuarant Saturday Sept.6 & Sept. 20 2008. 
5:00p.m.-all night long. El-Patio Restuarant, 901 4th st. Santa Rosa, Ca. 95404


http://i470.photobucket.com/albums/rr64/gr...dan/Picture.jpg


----------



## Greenbiltdan (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:  :cheesy: :0


----------



## Greenbiltdan (Oct 25, 2007)

> Thanks Homie


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

i'll be out there main!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cut87las (Apr 6, 2007)

Is any body cruising on the 16th.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cut87las_@Sep 10 2008, 11:54 AM~11567664
> *Is any body cruising on the 16th.
> *


   :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cut87las_@Sep 10 2008, 10:54 AM~11567664
> *Is any body cruising on the 16th.
> *


where is the cruise at?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> where is the cruise at?
> [/quote


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=429999 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Sep 13 2008, 12:27 PM~11593443
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=429999 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 it appears that the people who own dennys in Santa Rosa want to organize a
"Show -N- Shine" they need some clubs to help out, anyone down?


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

im not in a clib but im down 2 be there


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

club


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> club
> [/quot :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Greenbiltdan (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  


> _Originally posted by Greenbiltdan_@Sep 19 2008, 07:03 PM~11648115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Sep 13 2008, 12:35 PM~11593493
> *it appears that the people who own dennys in Santa Rosa want to organize a
> "Show -N- Shine" they need some clubs to help out, anyone down?
> *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

all right gente, lets do it big for the 2009. I know Economical times are tough, but should not keep us down.......unless of course down real low in the lo-low!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Dec 19 2008, 01:20 AM~12473286
> *all right gente, lets do it big for the 2009. I know Economical times are tough, but should not keep us down.......unless of course down real low in the lo-low!
> *


hay whats up bro how are you


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 19 2008, 02:32 AM~12473595
> *hay whats up bro how are you
> *


pretty good big dog! I see you're finally sporting that big "I" black and gold huh? good shit! how are thangs, specially that caprice, it gets off pretty good from the gas peddle punching footage I seen main! out of curiosity, what the feeezzzy are you running.....


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

T.T.M.F.T :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Dec 19 2008, 03:57 AM~12473726
> *pretty good big dog! I see you're finally sporting that big "I" black and gold huh? good shit! how are thangs, specially that caprice, it gets off pretty good from the gas peddle punching footage I seen main! out of curiosity, what the feeezzzy are you running.....
> *


yeah bro Im good same old thing as for the caprice its for sale and it had a piston to the nose and 2 to the back








hows your caddy


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 22 2008, 03:36 AM~12496543
> *yeah bro Im good same old thing as for the caprice its for sale and it had a piston to the nose and 2 to the back
> 
> 
> ...


caddy is coo, getting ready for some cosmetic upgrades for the riding season, patterns and stuff, Ill post some pics of my trunk from home some time. runing a whammy to the back and one gate to the front #11, 8 batts, but i wanna upgrade to a piston and two more batts.
whatchu gonna be brewing up if it is not that you are already got sumthing up your sleeve........ :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

a caddy


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 22 2008, 11:27 PM~12504962
> *a caddy
> *


wht kind bro? im sure what ever it is it will be tits! :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 22 2008, 11:27 PM~12504962
> *a caddy
> *


 :0 i wanted to see ur car finished


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 23 2008, 07:37 PM~12511529
> *:0  i wanted to see ur car finished
> *


yeah me to bro but I might be trading it for a regal :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xgCZBToNnBo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xgCZBToNnBo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/quote]


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 24 2008, 01:17 AM~12514684
> *yeah me to bro but I might be trading it for a regal :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Simon! :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 5 2009, 01:33 PM~12612060
> *:wave:
> *


what up main! I just picked up a 99 lincoln towncar, I been wanting one for a few years now and finally got it, it feels weird going from gm's to lincolns hno:


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows (Jul 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Jan 11 2009, 12:12 AM~12667627
> *:thumbsup:
> *


what up main! been thinkin, im gonna get the paint to re-spray the lac, same color
and start fresh on it....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jan 6 2009, 11:42 AM~12621986
> *what up main! I just picked up a 99 lincoln towncar, I been wanting one for a few years now and finally got it, it feels weird going from gm's to lincolns hno:
> *


thats tight bro congrats I love thoughs lincolns I know what you mean I have alway been a GM person but it doesnt hurt to change up now and then :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nor. cali-lowlows_@Jan 6 2009, 01:06 PM~12622582
> *TTT
> *


whats up bro how are


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows (Jul 24, 2004)

Coo man. chillen az usual.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nor. cali-lowlows_@Jan 12 2009, 03:51 PM~12681752
> *Coo man. chillen az usual.
> *


me to fam the meeting is at the nations in vacaville at 3pm


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jan 11 2009, 12:52 PM~12669872
> *what up main! been thinkin, im gonna get  the paint to re-spray the lac, same color
> and start fresh on it....
> *


Sounds koo to me, u know im down anytime to help you out. You dont even have to go the exact same color if you didnt want to, you could do somethin close to it. I got some new paint that came in monday for the caprice, SPI red


----------



## cut87las (Apr 6, 2007)

You should take those paint questions and comments to the paint section. We talk about hydraulics here. LOL


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

Speakin of hydraulics, ill get a few pics of the parts i have and you let me know what im missin to complete my set up


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Jan 17 2009, 02:58 PM~12734024
> *Speakin of hydraulics, ill get a few pics of the parts i have and you let me know what im missin to complete my set up
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cut87las_@Jan 17 2009, 08:14 AM~12731514
> *You should take those paint questions and comments to the paint section. We talk about hydraulics here. LOL
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------

